# Minimum Wage Increases



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The minimum wage is increasing in October this year.

Source: BBC

Are you affected?

Do you have a string of applicants applying for (or expecting) minimum wage?

or

Do you offer significantly more than minimum wage?

Many bars offer minimum wage but cafe owners seem to be bucking the trend and offering a little bit more as an incentive to do well and retain good staff.

I'd be interested to hear your views.


----------

